# Harlan Teklad Lab Blocks



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if this topic should be here or in the general section, or even the classifieds...

I like the 8604 formula and the 7004 formula for Harlan, but it's nearly impossible to get in my area. I have to drive 40 miles, one way, just to pick up a bag. For any of our west coast USA members, do you know of a place to buy bulk? I tried calling my local feed stores, but they don't even have lab blocks, let alone the Harlan kind. And by bulk, I mean I need at least 30lbs, the more the better. When I have a lot of litters going on, my mousery runs from 50-80 animals, so little 2lbs bags are not an option for me! :lol:


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

This site has up to 33 lbs bags, but has a limit of one type per order, as well as a fairly high shipping fee (if I remember right).
http://mainelyratrescue.org/store2/...Path=4&zenid=28ea2ae343c3e666b8d745f9f9bec97e


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

You probably already know this, but just in case, check the expiry on those bags! I used to buy that food in bulk for my rats (I'm in Ontario so my source is irrelevant, haha) and a few bags had some serious bug issues. Gross!


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

You can get up to 20 pounds, flat rate shipped from the crafty rat website.

Not quite what you wanted but worth throwing out there! I use them to order all of my HT.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I have been buying from nationalpetpharmacy for over a year. They had a great price, but I can't find it listed today. Anyone know if they stopped carrying it?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

I think they took it off National Pet Pharmacy, but they still have it on www.petfooddirect.com (same company)....the shipping is higher from PFD though...unless you happen to order when they have a free shipping coupon


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

